# Sticky  Our returning dealers



## Ernie Romers

With this list we'd like to support our returning dealers and manufacturers. Please drop me an e-mail if you are a returning merchant, have a website and want to be on this list.

*Watches:*
IVT: www.insa.com/ivt
Giardino Italiano www.giardino.it
_e_Wristwatch: www.ewristwatch.net
Luxtime: www.luxtime.com
Schäfer watches: www.schaferwatches.com
Collector's Time: www.collectorstime.com
Turning Time: www.turningtime.com
Life is a Luxury Timepieces: www.lifeisluxury.net
The Luxury Guru - www.luxuryguru.com
The Watch Collector NY: www.thewatchcollectorny.com
TimePhilosophy: www.timephilosophy.com
Watchmann: www.watchmann.com
Iguana Sell: www.iguanasell.com
Swiss Watch Store: www.swisswatchstore.co.uk
Watches24seven: www.watches24seven.com
Blount Jewels: www.blountjewels.com
Keep The Time: www.keepthetime.com
wristmenwatches: www.wristmenwatches.com

*Straps & Accessories:*
Watch Band Girl: www.watchbandgirl.com
Modenawatch: www.modenawatch.com
Freda watch straps: www.fredawatchstraps.com
DON: www.homestead.com/rlx/DON.html
Frank Bame: fandebnb.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc
Jürgen: www.s-parts.biz
Time Connection: www.timeconnection.biz
Turning Time: www.turningtime.com
Squinky: www.squinky.com
Scratch Removal and Polishing kits: www.watchbandrenew.com
Red 12 Straps: www.red12straps.com
Jürgen USA: www.jurgensUSA.com
Crown and Buckle: www.crownandbuckle.com


----------

